# Sip 01928



## emar

Has anyone any experience of the Sip 01928 16" variable speed scroll saw, I am considering purchasing and would welcome any advice.


----------



## Chippygeoff

Hi Emar.

It would appear from lack of replies that no one has a SIP scroll saw but there are people who have them. I don't actually have one but I to am considering buying one to replace my excalibur 21, which will then become a spare. I know it sounds crazy but my ex 21 is not a good saw, I just happened to get a bad one and now waiting for spare parts to come. There are a few machines floating about by different suppliers that are one and the same as the SIP. As mid range saws go it is not a bad buy. It has variable speed and takes pinless blades and I do believe you can get quick change blade clamps for it. The table is solid and from reports i have seen hardly any vibration. My local tool shop sells them so before i buy it I will be able to put it through its paces.


----------



## emar

Hi Chippygeoff,

Much appreciate your reply, if you can get to try it at your local store I would be interested in your further thoughts.
Since posting my first query I have heard that there is a problem on the control panel.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dodge

Emar & Chippy Geoff,

PM Sent


----------



## The Weegie

I don't have any experience of the new SIP scroll saw. However the older model is okay for a budget machine apart from the blade clamp. As said before on previous posts the clamps are extremely poor and don't hold blades, even thick blades. I have used the machine on a hobby basis. Maybe once or twice a week for a couple of hours and it has lasted me well. APART FROM THE BLADE CLAMPS ARRGGGHHH.


----------



## The Weegie

I am interested to know what the problem is with the conrol panel. ??????


----------



## brianhabby

I too am interested in this saw and would love to know more. Has anyone actually got one and can give us a review please, in particular, what are the issues with the blade clamps and control panel?

regards

Brian


----------



## bassethound

I have just bought one of these saws, its my first scroll saw and have tried it out for the last week for a few hours in total so haven't really had much time to decide much about it, i wondered if it would take pinless blades as they seem to be the best ones or the most popular ones to use as i couldn't find much about it i took the pins out of one of the blades i had and plonked it in the saw to try it, well it worked quite well really and i cut a fair size bit of scrap wood so i was very pleased with that part, can't really find anything to worry about with the saw but i'm just a newbie in this scroll thing, seems a fairly quiet saw and its quite good having the variable speed knob and the other controls on the top,
only thing i don't like is the guard that if you use it seems to be in the way a bit, for me anyway and if you raise it up and it tips backward it hides the control panel so you have to drop it down to get access to the buttons so i have taken it off :roll: Pleased so far with it..

ted...


----------



## chrispuzzle

bassethound":nnwbk1un said:


> 't like is the guard that if you use it seems to be in the way a bit, for me anyway and if you raise it up and it tips backward it hides the control panel so you have to drop it down to get access to the buttons so i have taken it off :roll: Pleased so far with it...



Don't worry, nearly everybody gets rid of the guard!

Once you get some top quality blades you'll be even more pleased.


----------



## Webby

sorry to raise this from the archives........but i am interested in getting this machine as the original post was over a year ago there must be some feed back as regards this machine ...good or bad


----------



## Webby

no replies then so i assume they are not very active on here :roll:


----------



## bassethound

having got one of these last July,without thinking about pinned or pinless blades, i found the pinned blades worked fine for normal cuts although i couldn't find any finer pinned blades so after finding out the machine was supposed to be suitable for plain end blades as well i got a few finer plain end blades in order to try inside cuts, found out they worked fine although the fitting of those was a bit more difficult but i did manage after a while getting used to the saw, i have not done a great deal of scrolling and nothing difficult really so far, just waiting for some decent weather to get out and have another go.
as for the machine as i find it, it is quite a decent thing to use and i have had no problems with it and i think its a good deal for the money, i did find the plain blades a bit fiddly but I'm sure most users can manage it fine, I'm a bit awkward with my hands and am getting on a bit now lol but for me it is a nice new thing to be able to do.
If i were to start trying scrolling again i would probably buy the same saw again as i can find nothing wrong with it apart from me lol.
one thing is i did remove the guard from the front !  
Hope this will help somebody.
regards Ted........


----------



## Webby

thanks ted given it


----------



## adenyer

Webby

Hope you dont mind me asking, but did you get the Sip 01928, i have been looking at reviews on a few saws lately, i know everybody says pay as much as you can afford or get a Hegner or Excaliber etc, etc (wish i had the money). Have looked on ebay and always just miss the winning bid.

But i have an old woodstar 16" bought several years ago as a bit of an impulse buy, recently got it out of the shed and had another go.
I can cut reasonably well with it, but, and here is the problem, it vibrates a lot, making plenty of noise, and i am weary of using it in the house as i don't want to upset the neighbours. With the variable speed of the Sip it should help to lower the vibration and hence not be as noisy. 

Any information with regards to the Sip 01928 from anybody who has experience with it regarding vibration or noise would be appreciated, as i think the more i can use the saw, the more hooked i will probably get (maybe eventually save up for a Hegner).


----------



## Webby

Hi adenyer

no i did not go for the sip machine....i went down to Axminster and popped into the shop to look at what they had to offer (my daughter lives down there )
and had my mind set on a machine but seeing it in the flesh and watching it perform changed my mind this machine was in between the price range of £120 to £180 the blade change was to fiddly and i knew i would get frustrated and give up lol 
but was then shown the axi awfs18 and was blown away as regards no vibration the guy actually placed a pound coin on table to show the lack of vibration any way this was a £395 machine ouch 
after further advice from this forum i will be getting a Hegner multicut 1 for the same price of the axi (when i have saved another £200 lol )
it probably doesnt help what i have said but this is what i am going to do 
hope you get the saw that you want and show us what you have done ...i know i will lol 

Dave:O)


----------



## adenyer

Thanks Dave

Problem with me i have too many hobbies fishing, model aircraft, airbrushing etc, and if i were to save up for a hegner i might not get there as there is always something that comes along i think i need.

Thanks for a quick reply. Will post some pics when i actually get something finished (Hopefully).

Alan


----------



## Webby

adenyer":3pd68k2t said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> Problem with me i have too many hobbies fishing, model aircraft, airbrushing etc, and if i were to save up for a hegner i might not get there as there is always something that comes along i think i need.
> 
> Thanks for a quick reply. Will post some pics when i actually get something finished (Hopefully).
> 
> Alan


Alan dont go there with Hobbies i have had more hobbies than the Hobbits lol 
My Interests
Photography and all that goes with this lol i have aload of kit lol and i like to do it 
keep fit got a road bike and walking (usually around old ruins that my wife has found called the National trust lol) 
like shooting targets so have air rifle and pistols 
have a a metal lathe plus various bits of wood working kit most bought of the bay
but want something to keep me active when it is freezing and cannot do all my other activitys even if i have to bring the saw into the conservatory (dont tell SWMBO) lol 

you know what i mean :wink: 
Dave :O)


----------



## brianhabby

I have recently bought a SIP scrollsaw and although I haven't really used it properly yet here are my observations so far:

As for vibration I found it is okay until I crank it up to full speed, so I will probably never use it at its fastest speed as it seems to cut what I am likely to need using a slightly slower speed.

One thing that might be worth trying with your current Woodstar saw is to clamp it to the bench. I have found this helps quite a bit in reducing vibration, assuming a stable bench of course.

As for using it in the house that is more than my life's worth 

And don't get me started on hobbies...

regards 

Brian


----------



## adenyer

Thanks Brian, i did think the variable speed might help to reduce vibration a little, About the only thing i havent tried is the sandbox method, although i did fold an old curtain up and place it on the floor, which helped with the noise.

With descent blades its not a bad little machine and i have started a freehand puzzle, but i stop after every couple of pieces just to see if the neighbours are banging on the walls LOL.

I have found a use for the piece of metal on an old computer graphics card, so i can use the Hegner quick release clamp, and as yet it has been reliable and not worked loose even with all the vibration.
















(hope images show had a problem uploading)

Alan


----------



## brianhabby

bassethound":1mmcq1bt said:


> having got one of these last July,without thinking about pinned or pinless blades, i found the pinned blades worked fine for normal cuts although i couldn't find any finer pinned blades so after finding out the machine was supposed to be suitable for plain end blades as well i got a few finer plain end blades in order to try inside cuts, found out they worked fine although the fitting of those was a bit more difficult but i did manage after a while getting used to the saw



I know it's been a while since I last posted on this topic but my attention has been taken up with other things (I bought a metal cutting lathe but we'll leave that for another time  )

I bought some pinless blades for the SIP scroll saw but can find no way to fit them and wondered if anyone can offer any advice. There is a slit in the blade clamp that the blade goes in and then you tighten the nut with the allen key but it doesn't even clamp a pinned blade properly. It certainly won't clamp a pinless blade as they are quite a bit thinner.

Does anyone have any ideas please? What am I doing wrong? 

As for vibration which was discussed above, I have drilled four holes in the bench that line up with the mounting holes on the saw and bolted it down. It only takes a couple of minutes to bolt it into place or remove it so this is how I shall be using it. I did say above that the vibration was quite significant when the speed is turned right up but when actually cutting it seems to calm down quite a bit. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## martinka

Brian, can you post photo's of the blade clamp? It may be something simple like the allen screw ends not being flat.
Regarding vibration, my Jet saw is bolted to a very substantial bench and I find it is best at around 1200rpm/spm. Anything about that and the noise becomes a problem for me, and although the table doesn't vibrate much when bolted down, faster speeds just don't feel right.

Martin.


----------



## brianhabby

Hi Martin,

Attached is a photo. I think it shows the clamp quite well and how it just doesn't want to close. The bottom clamp appears similar but I can't get my camera down there. 




What do you think? 

regards 

Brian


----------



## bassethound

Brian, That clamp somehow is wrong, that L shaped bit should be the other way up, ie the long bit that you show in the pic over the little pins goes into a recess in the side of the bit with the split in it, it then should grab the pinless blade, have a good look at it, i know its very awkward, if i can get a pic from mine today some time i will post it.

regards Ted....


----------



## bassethound

Brian hope this helps a bit, rubbish pic from a cheap phone  

Ted....


----------



## martinka

I'm glad you posted your pic as well, Ted. I couldn't figure it out otherwise. It looks to me like someone didn't want to copy the simple clamps and tried to make one completely different, but didn't think it through from the users point of view. :mrgreen: I'm not keen on the idea that the clamping pressure appears to be all on one side, but I guess if it works, that's all that matters.

Good luck with it, Brian, hopefully you'll be scrolling this evening.


----------



## brianhabby

Ted, 

Thanks for your input. I dismantled the mechanism this morning and had a proper look at it and was able to figure it out from your description. It seems a bit of a clumsy design but it seems to work and I can now use pinless blades. Must say the proper blades leave a much better finish than the one that came with the saw. 

Must practice now to stay on the line as it keeps wandering. Not sure if I've got enough tension on the blade but haven't figured out how to adjust that yet. There just seems to be the lever and that's it.

regards 

Brian


----------



## bassethound

No problem Brian, the lever at the top just turns clockwise to add tension and then closed down, personally the blade fixing is a pain i think and i am still looking for a better way, other than that the saw seems fine for me!


----------



## brianhabby

bassethound":3rzl7aoa said:


> No problem Brian, the lever at the top just turns clockwise to add tension and then closed down, personally the blade fixing is a pain i think and i am still looking for a better way, other than that the saw seems fine for me!



I agree, blade changing is not as slick as it could be but for the price I agree the saw is good value and works fine. 

regards 

Brian


----------

